
Some guy builds a VR time machine that lets them relive their past - doublerabbit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHyNYfFfXlg
======
Kagerjay
That was some high quality production

------
nolroz
Oh that was really cool.

------
zubairq
Amazing story

